# Detail kit required



## Eaglepete

Is there anywhere near Bridgend / Cardiff / Swansea areas that sells ' proper ' detailing kit such as good quality da pads , clays , waxes , etc ??


----------



## carling51

Hi eaglepete , I'm from Swansea , apart from the usual halfords , Sean is the Autosmart rep for the area , give him a shout he has a page on Facebook , the truck has everything you can think of , or buy online which I did after reading the research and reviews of this site hope this helps


----------



## st1965

Or buy a ticket for waxstock ! You will be like a kid in a sweet shop !! And get some good advice off the companies selling their stuff too, as well as the demo's...and of course...the swirl police !


----------



## Eaglepete

Thanks guy's 

Sorry for not replying sooner ... Didn't get any notification that I'd had a reply !!! 

Was hoping there we're some retail premises near by ... Online only then really 🙄🙄
Is it only there own stuff that autosmart do ?? Couldn't find any prices either 😕


----------



## carling51

Eaglepete said:


> Thanks guy's
> 
> Sorry for not replying sooner ... Didn't get any notification that I'd had a reply !!!
> 
> Was hoping there we're some retail premises near by ... Online only then really 🙄🙄
> Is it only there own stuff that autosmart do ?? Couldn't find any prices either 😕


Each rep for Autosmart will give you their own price , best thing is to look on the website and see what they have and then message them


----------



## ShaunButton

Uas car care in Llanelli have a small walk in store attatched to their workshop, very helpful guys


----------



## -Kev-

Eaglepete said:


> Thanks guy's
> 
> Sorry for not replying sooner ... Didn't get any notification that I'd had a reply !!!
> 
> Was hoping there we're some retail premises near by ... Online only then really 🙄🙄
> Is it only there own stuff that autosmart do ?? Couldn't find any prices either 😕


You'd only receive a reply notification if you subscribe to any given thread


----------

